# Toy Silver poodle breeders



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Paulinanyc said:


> _I'm in Florida but willing to travel if necessary and have been torn between red and silver colors as they are both beautiful.
> 
> My question is does anyone know or have any experience with a breeder named Jia Miller in Estero Florida? Cypress Toy Poodles is name of her business and she seems to have some gorgeous dogs on her site.
> 
> Thank you! _


No personal experience, but Jia is one of the highest on my list of breeders to consider for a toy


----------



## PaulinaMiamiBeach (Mar 29, 2019)

MaizieFrosty said:


> No personal experience, but Jia is one of the highest on my list of breeders to consider for a toy


Thank you so much for your comment. Hope to hear from more. Are you also in Florida ?


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Paulinanyc said:


> Thank you so much for your comment. Hope to hear from more. Are you also in Florida ?


Hi Paula, no, I'm from CA, but I have high standards


----------



## PaulinaMiamiBeach (Mar 29, 2019)

I'm happy to say that I will be getting my new puppy from Paul Redding this weekend! So happy and excited...I have only met him on the phone but have heard only wonderful things about Paul and I look forward to meeting my new boy!

Still pondering names.. .so far we have Dolce, Louis (Louie) , and Soiree .....Maybe when we look into his little eyes we will know the right name.......

so exciting!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

So exciting! How far will you be traveling? Congratulations!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

What a gorgeous puppy. He looks so sweet so Dolce fits.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

He is exquisite--congrats!! I vote Louis because he looks like a Louis and it's the easiest to call.


----------



## PaulinaMiamiBeach (Mar 29, 2019)

94Magna_Tom said:


> So exciting! How far will you be traveling? Congratulations!


We are traveling from Florida to Maryland … long journey but we look forward to some great seafood 🦞 🦀 and meeting our new addition !


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Well that's a long way! Looking forward to hearing about your adventures bringing him home!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

That is one very elegant silver Toy Poodle. And I love the name Louis, but you're right. He'll tell you his name(s) 😊🥰.


----------



## PaulinaMiamiBeach (Mar 29, 2019)

We named him Louis-Louie Debonaire 😘💕🐩
His first day home !!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

What a handsome fella 😍! Welcome home Louie!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh my goodness, I am in love with your precious Louis 😍!!! What a sweet little boy with a big spirit!


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Love him! Looks like he's settling in very well! 💕🐩


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Oh Oh Oh Look at that darling baby!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

What a gorgeous puppy! Stunningly beautiful and utterly cuddlesome - wishing you many, many happy years together.


----------



## PaulinaMiamiBeach (Mar 29, 2019)

Thank you, we love him so much!!! He is absolutely precious and the sweetest EVER !


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

So precious. I love his intense stare. He's stunning


----------



## Little Milo (Sep 1, 2021)

He’s absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

This little boy is breathtaking...💗


----------



## kate_c (6 mo ago)

Paulinanyc said:


> We named him Louis-Louie Debonaire 😘💕🐩
> His first day home !!
> View attachment 490979
> View attachment 490981
> View attachment 490982



Hello Paula,

I just saw your post about Louis-Louie Debonaire and I was wondering where did you get him? He is so handsome and I’m currently looking into getting a toy poodle. If you could send me Louis-Louie Debonaire’s breeder contact information and website I would greatly appreciate it! Thank you so much.


----------



## PaulinaMiamiBeach (Mar 29, 2019)

kate_c said:


> Hello Paula,
> 
> I just saw your post about Louis-Louie Debonaire and I was wondering where did you get him? He is so handsome and I’m currently looking into getting a toy poodle. If you could send me Louis-Louie Debonaire’s breeder contact information and website I would greatly appreciate it! Thank you so much.


Thank you so much! I got him from a breeder in Maryland .. his name is Paul Redding, an absolutely wonderful breeder! He has a stellar reputation


----------

